# Scrollbar in C#



## haribo1000 (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Brauche bitte dringend Hilfe... Wir müssen in der Schule ein programmierprojekt machen das dynamisch Texboxen generiert (Anzahl wird eingegeben) und wenn es aber eine gewisse Anzahl an TB erreicht müssen wir eine Scrollbar einbauen wir haben aber leider keine blassen Schimmer wie das funktioniert...
Mit dem Autoscroll einschalten das haben wir schon probiert aber das funktioniert nicht!
Könnte uns vielleicht irgend jemand ein Beispiel einer Scrollbar zeigen wie man das programmieren könnte? Wär echt nett!

Lg Corinna


----------



## Ritchie_Fomm (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 

ich glaube ihr seid hier im falschen Forum. Aber egal hier ein Link der 
euch weiterhelfen sollte. Einfach den Sourcecode runterladen. In dem seht Ihr dann
wie scrollbars ein- und angebunden werden können.

http://www.codeproject.com/cs/miscctrl/understandingScrollbars.asp

Grüße
R.


----------



## haribo1000 (17. Januar 2007)

Danke für deine Hilfe... hat uns echt weiter geholfen!

Lg Corinna


----------

